# Shrimp and Scallops with Mango



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 fresh mangoes, peeled and diced
1 red pepepr diced
1/2 onion diced (I like the purple ones)
1 lb shrimp deveined and peeled
1 lb scallops cut in half
10 oz can of chicken stock
1 tsp of salt
ground black pepper to taste
1 tblsp canola or peanut oil
2 tblsp corn starch
1 tblsp japanese mirin (rice wine)
1 tsp sweet chili paste or to taste
sliced almonds or macadamia nuts
3 stalks green onion cut into 1 inch pieces

In a deep skillet or wok, heat the oil. SDtir fry the red pepepr and onions until somewhat limp but still crispy. In a small container put the cornstarch and about 1/3 cup of the chicken stock. Stir to make a slurry. Add the rest of the chicken stock and the mirin to the red pepeprs and onions and cook on low heat until a sauce forms. Season with slat and pepepr and chili paste. Bring mixture to a boil and then add the scallops and shrimp. Turn heat to low and continue to cook unitl the shrimp and sacallops turn a little firn an opaque. DO NOT OVER COOK the shrimp and scallops. Toss in the mango just to heat it up and serve immediately with sloced almonds or chopped macadamia nuts on top. (NOTE): The residual heat in the pan will cause the seafood to overcook and the sauce to thin out if left standing for too long. 

Serve with steamed rice


----------

